# Karo Parisyan vs. Cristiano Souza is 14th addition to Bellator 106's PPV event



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/10/karo-parisyan-vs-cristiano-souza-is-14th-addition-to-bellator-106s-ppv-event



> With a final addition, the card is set for Bellator MMA's debut pay-per-view event, and a hefty 14 fights are now part of the lineup.
> 
> The new bouts include veteran welterweight Karo Parisyan (22-10 MMA, 0-1 BMMA) vs. Cristiano "Soldier Boy" Souza (6-0 MMA, 2-0 BMMA).
> 
> ...


He joins Ortiz, and Rampage to represent Bellator's latest additions of past-their-prime UFC washouts.

2-2 in his last 4, and his wins come against fighters with a combined record of 0-3


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Karo Parisyan still fights? Who knew?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Cristiano Souza V Cristiane Justino would be more interesting IMO - it'd probably make Bellator some money too.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

War Karo, I miss when he wasn't a bum


----------

